
Facebook has a tool that learns to fix bugs automatically? - adamstac
https://changelog.com/news/2bn6
======
victorvation
Direct link to official blog post: [https://code.fb.com/developer-
tools/getafix-how-facebook-too...](https://code.fb.com/developer-
tools/getafix-how-facebook-tools-learn-to-fix-bugs-automatically/)

------
rightbyte
If you have alot of copy pasted code this might work great if you fixed a bug
in one place but not the 219 other ones.

------
rvnx
TL;DR, this is a tool that automatically adds "if (xx == null) return false"
before code potentially throwing NullPointerExceptions.

------
Amazonerh
Who fixes Getafix then?

